# Got a new rifle today.



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I recently had my savage model 10 predator stolen when somone broke in my home, So today I bought a new savage model 12 bgtvs 22-250, I still need to buy a scope for it, but I think it will be a shooter for sure, what you guys think about her.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

thats a pretty nice rifle you got there. It says savage on it so im sure it will be a shooter.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

All most too pretty to take outside! Congrats Hoov, looking forward to a range report.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

man thats a nice looking tool...i love thumbholes


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You're gonna love the Savage. Can't say enough good things about all of mine. That is one gorgeous rig man ! I have the model 12FV. Not as pretty but accurate as can be.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes very nice, I'm sure you'll be happy.


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I dont think a black scope would look right on this rifle, what you[sup] [/sup]think, should I go with a silver colored scope?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a nice looking gun you have. I'd try holding a flat black scope up to it, not gloss. You may like the contrast. I have a few stainless rifles and have black on all of them.


----------



## Howlin-n-Ky (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the stolen gun, been there, it sucks. Nice looking gun, may want to invest in a gun safe if you don't already have one. A good gun safe is definitely an investment.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Howlin-n-Ky said:


> Sorry to hear about the stolen gun, been there, it sucks. Nice looking gun, may want to invest in a gun safe if you don't already have one. A good gun safe is definitely an investment.


Well said Sir, its the law over here!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Howlin-n-Ky said:


> Sorry to hear about the stolen gun, been there, it sucks. Nice looking gun, may want to invest in a gun safe if you don't already have one. A good gun safe is definitely an investment.


Even a cheap one bolted to the floor and wall are pretty good protection from thieves.


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I am going to have to get me a safe thats for sure, they stole my xdm 45 acp when the stole my rifle, I am not gonna let that happen again.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great looking rifle. I like yd's suggestion of the the flat black scope.


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok, I think I am going to go with a vortex viper scope, anyone have experiecne with these scopes?


----------



## Varminthunter123 (Dec 9, 2011)

Great looking weapon. This is a fantastic bench rifle and very accurate. Have fun with your new toy.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have several Savage rifles and am a big fan. .22*250 is also a great caliber. Been there on the stolen gun thing. I cannot abide a thief!


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I got a scope for the rifle today, I went with a vortex viper 6.5-20x44 with the bdc varmint predator reticle. Seems like a realy nice scope and the black does realy look good.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool....but where is the picture...? LOL I like the black on S/S w/S/S rings.


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I had to put the camera on charge, pics coming soon.


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok here is a pic of the new scope.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

wow man. that looks awesome. that should be able to out em right down!


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

Im just waiting on my bipod now.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet looking rig !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great looking rifle!!


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I did some shooting from 200 yards today and I cant belive how accurate this rifle is I only had time to shoot a 3 shot group and 2 of the holes were touching and the 3rd was almost touching. This is definately the best shooting rifle I have owned.


----------



## FURFACE (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice looking setup.


----------

